# kann nicht alle eps in corel importieren



## cut-factory (30. Januar 2004)

hallo,
ich habe von dieser seite http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/ das unreal logo und noch verschiedene andere geladen, kann sie aber leider nicht in corel 11 importieren, es erscheint immer dieses bild, anstelle der vektorgrafik...
hat jdm eine idee danke.


----------



## jfk adi (3. Februar 2004)

diese eps sind wahrscheinlich mit  MAC gespeichert und damit hat corel probleme.
photoshop kann es aber sehr gut öffnen (dpi auf min. 300 oder höher stellen damit es eine gute auflösung hat (ist dann allerdings eine pixelgrafik).


----------



## svennny (3. Februar 2004)

Ein Import in Photoshop bwz als Pixelbild bringt mir nix, weil das Vektorisierungsergebnis zu schlecht/aufwendig ist und ich es unbedingt als Vektor brauche.
Ich habe es nochmal mit dem AI probiert, dieser öffnet es als Vektorgrafik....


----------

